
Ask HN: Questions about Global Warming - Red_Tarsius
I trust the scientific consensus, that is, global warming poses a real threat. I&#x27;ve eagerly read the comments in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13941923 as well as Dr. Guy McPherson&#x27;s statements. Climate science is not my field, so I&#x27;d appreciate if you could answer the following questions. No sugarcoating. 1) What are practical, in hand solutions to such threat, if any? 2) How can I prepare myself to survive through the worst-case scenario? 3) Where&#x27;s the best place to move preemptively? I imagine that the means of food production will be in the hands of a few countries.
======
good_vibes
I've been wondering about this more and more. I feel like I'm watching an
18-wheeler just drive closer and closer to the edge of a cliff. The driver is
under the influence of media and money.

